# When to pull a shot



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The pressure gauge on my L1 fluctuates between 0.9, then the boiler kicks in, and 1.4 when it stops. Simple question, will a shot pulled at 0.9 taste different to one pulled at 1.4?

And do not suggest I try one as I struggle to tell the difference between kiwi fruit and chinese gooseberries


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> The pressure gauge on my L1 fluctuates between 0.9, then the boiler kicks in, and 1.4 when it stops. Simple question, will a shot pulled at 0.9 taste different to one pulled at 1.4?
> 
> And do not suggest I try one as I struggle to tell the difference between kiwi fruit and chinese gooseberries


Why would it make a difference? Do you think the water temperature in the heat-exchange pipe can possibly change any considerable (1 degree) amount in the short time of the pressure cycle? Then consider all those components designed for thermal stability which should negate any variable to decimal places...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The L1 is not an hx system. If you fit a pid it is to ensure you have a constant. I have no idea to the answer to the question I asked, hence the question!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> The pressure gauge on my L1 fluctuates between 0.9, then the boiler kicks in, and 1.4 when it stops. Simple question, will a shot pulled at 0.9 taste different to one pulled at 1.4?
> 
> And do not suggest I try one as I struggle to tell the difference between kiwi fruit and chinese gooseberries


I think you have answered your own question!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have not! I asked if they would taste different!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you can't taste the difference then no, hence you have answered your own question.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The thermal stability of the l1 is unprecedented in levers, the difference in temperature relating to the bar is small and the l1 cycles all the time, I doubt there is any discernible difference in the cup


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> The L1 is not an hx system. If you fit a pid it is to ensure you have a constant. I have no idea to the answer to the question I asked, hence the question!


so where exactly does the brew water come from?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thermosyphon I presume


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Thermosyphon I presume


is that some sort of heat exchanger perhaps?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's one for someone else to answer!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> The pressure gauge on my L1 fluctuates between 0.9, then the boiler kicks in, and 1.4 when it stops. Simple question, will a shot pulled at 0.9 taste different to one pulled at 1.4?
> 
> And do not suggest I try one as I struggle to tell the difference between kiwi fruit and chinese gooseberries





coffeechap said:


> If you can't taste the difference then no, hence you have answered your own question.


My vote for best quote of April (so far ), hilarious LOL


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The boiler is a heat exchanger ?the temperature of the group is regulated by water circulating through a thermosyphon system..


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

hence any variation in temperature in the heat exchanger will be negated by the thermosyphon design and huge amount of thermally stable metal....as I indicated in my first post


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That's put that to bed then, the quickest L1 question ever solved, but I think its nit the end of it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It was not an L1 question! It was a genuine question from a non technical person, as to whether there was an optimum point at which to pull the shot. I remember having to pull cooling shots on various machines I have owned but not having to do this on my L1.....not that I se cooling shots as an issue!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> i struggle to tell the difference between kiwi fruit and chinese gooseberries


there is no difference, guess you taste buds maybe better than you think haha


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Not exactly a heat exchanger, but should be as temperature stable.


----------

